# Best TAFE for automotive {motor mechanic} courses



## cooltnd

Hi 

Im new to this forum and i would like to thank all the forum members for sharing their information.this forum is really helpfull for me,

I know this maybe a common question but i would like to know abt reputed TAFE colleges whos conducting automotive courses in melbourne area. im a srilankan and at the moment im a full time student in UK.I want to study automotive but i cant study automotive in uk as a full time international student,so im planning to apply for TAFE for next semester. I can get free accomadation in melbourne.

Please advice me 

thanks


----------



## Wanderer

cooltnd said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to this forum and i would like to thank all the forum members for sharing their information.this forum is really helpfull for me,
> 
> I know this maybe a common question but i would like to know abt reputed TAFE colleges whos conducting automotive courses in melbourne area. im a srilankan and at the moment im a full time student in UK.I want to study automotive but i cant study automotive in uk as a full time international student,so im planning to apply for TAFE for next semester. I can get free accomadation in melbourne.
> 
> Please advice me
> 
> thanks


All TAFE Colleges are generally considered as well run and if you have free accommodation it would be best to seek a college that has the course you want closest to where your accommodation is.


----------



## cooltnd

Wanderer said:


> All TAFE Colleges are generally considered as wll run and if you have free accommodation it would be best to seek a college that has the course you want closest to where your accommodation is.


---------------------
Thanks for yr reply, do you recommend Boxhill tafe ? pls advice me


----------



## Wanderer

My first comment applies.


----------

